# Air Intake Mod



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I just wanted to know if the air intake mod really works? Its the mod where you take off the air box and flip it over and put it in upside down. If it does work how much better is it than just the regular stock way? And does it really add more hp and a better sound?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Honestly, you'd be better off buying a Cone-type filter with an adapter. The engine noise WILL be louder than stock when you really open up the throttle. I you want a cheapy, you can find one on EBAY (no bashing please  ). You could always search online for an adapter (HINT, I have an extra one) and buy a K&N cone filter.

If you're looking for UNBELIEVABLE HP gains, you really won't get it. You might notice modest gains, but not enough to crap your pants.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

This is basically what it would look like(minus the LOUD green paint) and NO this isn't MY car.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks for the help. One more question. Is the adapter and K&N filter as good as a any other filter?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

NO. Just the easiest and cheapest to install. The best intakes out there are either the Hotshot COLD air intake or Place Racing. Usually run around $200. 

This mod is just a Warm air intake. Cold air intake will pull air from OUTSIDE the engine bay. Little more modification need to install.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Go to www.nissanperformancemag.com and check out the project car of Michael Young's. Their Project 200sx. He has a great write up on an intake.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Alright i got another question? What is the difference in HP between the cold air and warm air intake and stock?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Honestly, I have no clue.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Good stuff. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well maybe on the dyno a filter and adapter will give you about 2 HP. Dont quote me though. I remember reading on sentra.net that the K&N drop filter over the MAF gave about 1 to 1.5 HP gain. So im figuring this would give about 2. You can feel it better in the SOTP dyno and it sounds way louder than stock.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Just by an intake.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*or.........*

go with the warm-air mod, then take out the left headlight, but don't drive at night, and maybe, just maybe, it could help out a little, don't get me wrong, but some Skylines do that........i might actually do that just for the heck of it...........and yes i am aware of the battery..........


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that what mine look like give a mean growl.[


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *This is basically what it would look like(minus the LOUD green paint) and NO this isn't MY car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what's louder.. the paint or the intake? J/K


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

awsaut said:


> *
> 
> I wonder what's louder.. the paint or the intake? J/K *


Like I said.....It ain't my car...... 

Mine's purple.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

i run my shit like that too.. and just like this pic.. dont forget to run you Air Temp Sensor inside the filter...


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

What happens if you just leave the air temp sensor hanging down the resonator box hole where the old air box ran into?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i think the check engine light come on........


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

If you are running a WAI set-up and the temp sensor is even remotely close you will have no problems, mine is 3" away just hanging there.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Yeah, it just hangs there in the hole, right about where the MAF to POP pipe is on a CAI. I haven't had any problems with it. I just thought it might change something for the better if I stuck it in the filter. What does the ECU need the incoming air temp for anyway?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well i put my air temp sensor inside the filter because i figure that the air being pulled in the filter has to be a few degrees cooler than outside just hanging there.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

UnderDog said:


> *Yeah, it just hangs there in the hole, right about where the MAF to POP pipe is on a CAI. I haven't had any problems with it. I just thought it might change something for the better if I stuck it in the filter. What does the ECU need the incoming air temp for anyway? *


It monitors is for fuel mapping among other things.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oh cool.. my picture is being used as an example !


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Between where it's hanging now and where it should be hanging: Is the difference negligable? Or do I actuall get worse gas milage with it hanging there like that?


----------

